# find IP address



## mrfirepro (Apr 16, 2005)

It has been a number of years since I hacked my tivo.

I have recently moved and decided to connect it to my home network. However I don't remember the IP address.

Does anyone know how I can findout the IP address. It is a series 1 with a Silicondust cachecard. I have tried a few programmes that list ip addresses but none of them find it.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

If LAN IP checkers haven't found it, I would guess that it is on a different subnet. 
That is, it is on 192.168.0.xxx ip addresses whilst your network is currently operating on 192.168.1.xxx ip addresses. You will need to change your network range to match the TiVo's before you can see it. You can then run config_nic to change ip/gateway etc on the TiVo to match your current network setup. 

Alternatively, you will have to pull the drive from the TiVo. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

A Wireshark packet capture (or sniffer of your choice) should pick up an arp request from TiVo giving you it's ip address as the source address.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

It's not an uncommon problem, and if you search on this forum you'll find a few people who had the same problem.

Try the 192.168.0.xxx and 192.168.1.xxx subnets to try and find it. Otherwise, as stated, the only option is to pull the drive, which is a pain


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd try the 3 "common" addresses first:

192.168.0.200 192.168.1.200 and 192.168.2.200 


The ip address is also listed in /var/tvlog (if its made a network call in the past)
... which can be seen on tivo by pressing Clear Enter Clear ThumbsUp on the TiVo Central screen
but you'll have to do a fair bit of scrolling.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

This freeware does a good job for me:
http://www.softperfect.com/products/networkscanner/


----------

